# vendors for authentic Philips xtreme vision bulbs



## gofastman

Any suggestions? Should I just go on amazon?


----------



## Optical Inferno

gofastman said:


> Any suggestions? Should I just go on amazon?



Yeah...just go through Amazon. Got mine in less than a week.


----------



## -Virgil-

There's a sale on those going on; see this CPF Marketplace post.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

Darn, looks like the post is gone.


----------



## sadtimes

http://www.candlеpоwеrstоrе.com , I have a coin code for them, and Kenny is great to deal with.


----------



## FlashKat

Make sure you clip the coupon.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

Hmm, not seeing a "coupon" anywhere, but those are still some good prices-- thanks!


----------



## -Virgil-

$10 "at checkout" coupon applies to many but not all variants H7, H11, H13 ("9008"), 9003, 9004, 9005, 9006, 9007.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

-Virgil- said:


> $10 "at checkout" coupon applies to many but not all variants


Strange, the coupon showed up that time. I'll let my buddy know about the H11 (despite there not being a coupon for it); he recently got a new XV Crosstrek and has factory bulbs still. He's also got the "2504" fog lamp bulbs, so I'll let him know he can REALLY save money by leaving the dang things off


----------

